# 8125 vs 8190 ?



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

As the title states, what's the differences between 8125 and 8190. I've used 8125 for years with no complaints.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

60X tells us what the diff is


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

8125 is SK75 and the new 8190 is the newest of the SK dyneema SK90. there ever developing dyneema materials and mostly for rope industry, alot to do with those big sail boats and their sails and rope for that application, its not only what its from but rope is a big part of dyneema. rope you see on a tug boat connected to a huge barge, stuff like that. its considerable thinner than 8125 where as 24-26 strands vs 16-18 with 8125. its got good speed like 8125 does over say 452. got a few sets made with it and some have had same speed as stock strings on bows that came stock with speed nocks and the 8190 was as fast without speed nocks also.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> As the title states, what's the differences between 8125 and 8190. I've used 8125 for years with no complaints.


Purist form of dyneema available on the market
Smaller diameter, easier to work with. just as fast
Lower creep/stretch rate than 8125g
the stuff is stout on the jig. During the build process it is every bit as stable as 452x on the jig
24 strands fits beautifly in todays small cam grooves

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

the only downfall i can see is they don't have any spec. colors yet.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

we're seeing similer speeds to 8125 without the creep.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

60x sent you a pm


----------

